# Peeling eggs.



## CharlieD (Nov 4, 2007)

This subject has been discussed here at length before, but on Friday I decided to try and prove my self either right or wrong. I and up being right.  I have suggested in the past to make a tiny crack in the wider part of the egg. That is what I did. I took same pots, the eggs from the same dozen, 5 cracked ones and 5 whole ones in each pot put same amount of water set on same size burners and cooked them for the same time. Run them cold water and tried to peel them. The eggs with little cracks peeled super easy, unlike their whole brothers or maybe sisters. So, for all those who have hard time peeling eggs just fallow the above procedure and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 4, 2007)

Charlie, I use a push pin to punch a small hole in the wider end of each egg.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 4, 2007)

I have  an electric egg cooker that has a "poker" that puts a hole in the large end of the eggs before they are cooked.  I never have a problem peeling even the freshest of eggs.   It was a thrift store find at $1 and hard cooks 8 eggs perfectly.  It also poaches 4 beautifully and soft-boils as well.  Love my little egg "R2-D2" as we call it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 4, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> This subject has been discussed here at length before, but on Friday I decided to try and prove my self either right or wrong. I and up being right. I have suggested in the past to make a tiny crack in the wider part of the egg. That is what I did. I took same pots, the eggs from the same dozen, 5 cracked ones and 5 whole ones in each pot put same amount of water set on same size burners and cooked them for the same time. Run them cold water and tried to peel them. The eggs with little cracks peeled super easy, unlike their whole brothers or maybe sisters. So, for all those who have hard time peeling eggs just fallow the above procedure and you’ll be fine.


How exactly do you make the little cracks?


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 5, 2007)

I simply lightly hit the corner of the counter, or any other hard surfaces.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 5, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Charlie, I use a push pin to punch a small hole in the wider end of each egg.


 
I use a hat pin.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 5, 2007)

Charlie, thank you for bringing this up! I make a mess out of peeling eggs and I do appreciate you bringing it up and all the respnses. I must practice this before I need to do it for real.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 5, 2007)

Nothing to worry about, I mean the practice, if the crack you made is too big just add a bunch of salt to water, the more the better, well couple of table spoons will be good. If egg starts to leak out it will curdle when it hits salty water.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 5, 2007)

Charlie did you boil til done or do you bring to boil turn off gas and cover til done?


----------



## bandonjan (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds like a good thing to try. I always peel my hardboiled
eggs under running water. Once it gets under the membrane
between the shell and the white part, it slips off. Will try the
pinhole. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rock LaRue (Nov 5, 2007)

Honestly, peeling eggs isn't that hard.  Takes me a few seconds.  I guess I just have special eggs or special fingers.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 6, 2007)

I boil for about 5-10 minutes. Mostly because I forget, ot too busy with something else going on.

And yes peeling eggs is not a problem, but there have been questions posted here by somebody who had problem doing that "easy" task, hence this thread is here.


----------

